# USB Hub, der u. a. auch mit Externen Festplatten klar kommt!



## Faye (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen USB Hub, an dem ich meine Perepherie Geräte anschließen kann. Mein Laptop hat 4 USB Eingänge von denen alle belegt sind  Daher brauche ich einen USB Hub, stellt sich nur noch die Frage welchen. Ich habe mal ein bisschen bei Amazon herumgestöbert, aber leider findet man zu jedem Hub z. T. gravierende Fehler, die u.a. Netzteilversagen inkl. Brand mit sich bringen. 

Ich suche einen zuverlässigen Hub mit mind. 4 Ports, an dem ich auch Externe Festplatten(mit eigener Stromversorgung) anschließen kann und damit klar kommt. Ansonsten sollte es preislich nich 25 € übersteigen.

Könnt ihr mir welche empfehlen? (Am besten wäre es natürlich ihr hättet eigene Erfahrungen)

Danke im vorraus!

Gruß Faye


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2011)

Also, ich hab da keinen speziellen Tipp, aber wenn Die Festplatten ne eigene Stromversorgung haben, kannst Du an sich auch einen passiven Hub, also einen ohne eignes Netzteil nehmen.


----------



## Faye (18. Mai 2011)

Hm ok, habe allerdings bei vielen Berichten gelesen, dass passive Hubs nicht mit Festplatten klarkommen ob mit oder ohne eigene Stromversorgung. Selbst bei aktiven Hubs soll dies z. T. der Fall sein °_° Ich werds einfach mal mit dem hier probieren:

Belkin USB 2.0 7-Port Hub, 2 Ports nach oben gerichtet: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2011)

KLar: wenn der Hub halt nicht "gut" ist, gibt es Probleme. Aber ansonsten gibt es WEGEN des Stroms nur Probleme bei 2,5er-Platten.


----------



## Kev95 (19. Mai 2011)

Es gibt viele Hubs mit Stromversorgung.
Meiner z.B. hat eine Stromversorgung durch ein Netzteil.
Von Siemens.

Da kann man so ziemlich alles dran hängen.
Leider weis ich das Modell nichtmehr, war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk von nem Kumpel.
Wurde beim BlödMarkt gekauft!


----------



## Faye (20. Mai 2011)

Jo müsste eigl. klappen. Der Hub wird denke ich mal heute ankommen, dann kann ich ja berichten, ob es geklappt hat oder halt nicht  :o


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Hm, gerade bei solchen Sachen sollte man nicht so sehr auf den Preis schauen. Ich habe mir vor ca. 3 oder vier Jahren mal nen aktiven USB Hub von D-Link gekauft. Robust und hat sogar nen Kaffeeangriff überlebt. 

Umso häufiger erlebe ich, dass bspw. aktive 7fach Aktivhubs für 12,99 von Noname nach nem Jahr die Grätsche machen.


----------



## Joel-92 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich habe so einen kleinen 4 Port Hub mit Netzteil von Digitus. Läuft prima schon seit ca. 2 Jahren. Das Ding hat damals so um die 15 € gekostet.


----------



## Faye (22. Mai 2011)

Der Hub läuft jetzt seit Freitag, perfekt. 

Angeschlossen:
2 Externe 3,5" Festplatten (eigene Stromversorgung)
Drucker
G930 Stick
K800 Empfänger
G700 Empfänger
Usb Stick

Wurde alles sofort erkannt und läuft wie es soll, konnte bis jetzt noch nichts schlechtes feststellen. Wenn der Hub jetzt noch im Langzeittest durchhält, kann ich ihn nur empfehlen )


----------



## Desmodontidae (23. Mai 2011)

Hmm... ob man Tastatur / Maus über nen Hub betreiben sollte?


----------



## Faye (24. Mai 2011)

Hab bis jetzt keine Verzögerungen o.ä. feststellen können. Habe sie trotzdem mal wieder an die Lappi Ports gepackt :p


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2011)

Ich selber nutze den Revoltec USB Hubs 4-Port im UFO Design, da hängen oft Platten dran. Leider ist der kaum noch zu bekommen


----------



## Desmodontidae (24. Mai 2011)

Ja der ist auch schick in hellblau und silber^^


----------

